# New to bow hunting.



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey all I'm bow hunting for the first time this year. Need some advice on arrows. What weight of arrows do you guys recommend for whitetail/muley hunting? I think I'm using 300 or 400 but I am not sure because there is nothing that indicates weight on the arrow shafts. I'm using 100 grain rage broadheads as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mid-weight arrows make the best hunting arrows.

To light and you give up penetration, to heavy and you give up speed.

More importantly than weight though, is having a correctly spined shaft for your setup. To determine that you need to know your arrow length, draw weight, and point weight. If your under spined, you'll have a hell of a time getting broadheads to stabilize, likewise if your severely over spined (being slightly overspined isnt a big deal).


----------

